# Smoked Velveeta!



## mfreel (Jun 17, 2015)

They said it couldn't be done!  They said I was crazy!  They said it would melt into a gooey mess!













Smoked Grilled Cheese.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 17, 2015






OMG! Smoked Velveeta is the bomb!!!!  It just makes sense.  If you want a grilled cheese sandwich with a little smokey flavor, what else is a guy to do?  Who didn't grow up with grilled cheese?  I cold smoked a block of Original Velveeta. It wasn't too difficult.  I had to keep an eye on it to make sure it didn't melt.  I opened the smoker door about every 15-20 minutes to let any heat out and to make sure it wasn't melting through the smoker rack.  No problem!

I smoked the whole chunk for 2 hours using hickory wood.  I think it could have gone a bit longer, but the smokiness is fantastic!  Very subtle, but you know you're eating a smoked grilled cheese!  My wife and kids loved it!  That's my quality check.

Had a little bad luck with recipes this week.  This one is DEFINITELY a keeper!!!

Just think...smoked grilled cheese, smokey Velveeta Rotel dip, smoked chili cheese dogs!  

The recipes are endless!












Velveeta in the Smoker.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 17, 2015


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 17, 2015)

It can't be done! You're crazy! Seriously though I could see trying this in cold winter temps.

What about the recommendations from other cheese-smokers who call for a long storage and resting time to let the flavor mellow?


----------



## pawpaw16 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have been cold smoking Velveeta for quite sometime now and boy, is it ever great. I don't used hickory, I use Alder and when out use Apple. Both of these woods were terrific. Tried Mesquite once and only once, never again on cheese of any kind.

Gouda cheese is also on the top of my list of favorite cheese to cold smoke.  As long as the temp stays below 100 degrees, one should not have any issues. I only got up to 95 degrees the first time I ever tried cold smoking cheese, it was close but it never melted, however it was soft. 

Heck I even take the grated Parmesan cheese from it's shaker, pour into a pan and smoke it. Then put it back into the shaker, place back into the fridge and now have Smoked Grated Parmesan cheese for my pasta. Talking about pasta,  I also smoke the flour or sometimes the dough itself, used in making my fresh pasta. If you haven't tried this, then to me, one is really out on terrific tasting smoked pasta.

*mfreel* is right about the taste, it's Grrrreeeaaattt!!! and whether it sits for 1 day or 12 years, it is still great. Mine rarely makes it a week around here.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Although it is tasty, at what point in time is Velveeta even considered "cheese"?


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Although it is tasty, at what point in time is Velveeta even considered "cheese"?


For grins, read some of the "cheese" labels, especially American cheese. They're all processed cheese (meaning pasteurized so they don't continue to ripen) but most are "cheese food" and the cheapest are "cheese food product." Some are just called "singles." Or, there's grated cheese and then there's "topping" which can't even be called cheese.

Look at the labels on the big individual slices of ham. They have so much water that the things are called "ham and water product."


----------



## pawpaw16 (Jun 18, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> For grins, read some of the "cheese" labels, especially American cheese. They're all processed cheese (meaning pasteurized so they don't continue to ripen) but most are "cheese food" and the cheapest are "cheese food product." Some are just called "singles." Or, there's grated cheese and then there's "topping" which can't even be called cheese.
> 
> Look at the labels on the big individual slices of ham. They have so much water that the things are called "ham and water product."


Just a tidbit of info on American Slices:

*Since 1949, the US government has forbidden the sale of cheeses made from unpasteurized milk unless the cheese has been aged at least 60 days.* In 1999, the Food and Drug Administration considered banning the sale of all raw-milk cheeses no matter how long they'd been aged.

Even in Italy, they have strict compliance on making cheese.

Pasteurized cheese is defined as cheese produced with milk that has been heated to a temperature of 161° F for fifteen seconds or to 145° F for thirty minutes or more.

However, there is another American Singles in town and it too is known as "AMERICAN SINGLES" Unprocessed organic. *Not processed cheese food.* here is a link: http://www.organicvalley.coop/products/cheese/

Other reading material: http://www.cheese.com/american-cheese/


----------



## mfreel (Jun 18, 2015)

PawPaw16, yeah, it got VERY soft but didn't melt.  I vacuum sealed it for a week but I couldn't stand it anymore.  Worked out great.  I'll be making more.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 18, 2015)

My favorite Spam-ku:

The Spam is alone.

What consort for my Pork Prince?

Ah! The Velveeta!


----------



## drewed (Jun 18, 2015)

Being from Wisconsin, and a proper cheese head because of it, at no time does veleveeta, cheese wiz, or pre grated in a can, every qualify as cheese.    Tasty cheese type products, but not actually cheese!    :)


----------



## ak1 (Jun 18, 2015)

PawPaw16 said:


> Just a tidbit of info on American Slices:
> 
> *Since 1949, the US government has forbidden the sale of cheeses made from unpasteurized milk unless the cheese has been aged at least 60 days.* In 1999, the Food and Drug Administration considered banning the sale of all raw-milk cheeses no matter how long they'd been aged.
> 
> ...


I love that. So I go to the "cheese.com website, and at the bottom where it lists other "American cheese" the first one is "aged British Cheddar" LOL


----------



## driedstick (Jun 24, 2015)

I will have to give this a try. 

Thanks 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2015)

MF, I will have to try that this coming winter !


----------

